# Tiny black spots on fins



## mollis (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi there! 

I'm new to this forum, and to bettas. I was at a local pet store about a week ago and saw all these bettas in their tiny little cups. One in particular caught my eye. A sad sick little creature that was on it's back and looked to be on deaths door. Of course I had to rescue him!

Sooo.. brought him home, it was a last minute sort of thing so I only had a fishbowl that held maybe a gallon, if a little less. Upon placing him into the fishbowl he didn't move much. was struggling to swim - as if his back end was dragging him down. He managed to perch himself on this live plant I got him so he could be close to the surface and wouldn't have to move to get air. 

I have stared at him for hours! lol. I am totally entranced. I have noticed that he has *tiny little black dots *all over his fins. There is no way these could be markings, right? He also has a little hole in his back fin. 

I got him in a 2 gallon tank today, using all bottled water. I used the stress coat stuff just in case. He has two live plants, stones and shells and little nooks and crannies to hide in. He now seems to be swimming much more easily. And is much more active. I have a desk lamp over his tank atm - I will be getting a heater tomorrow. 

So my question is -- what are these little black dots? 

and also, is there any way to tell how old a betta is? 

I feel like I have purchased the grandpa of the betta world. poor old guy. 

Any comments suggestions would be so appreciated!

Thanks :-D


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for buying him a new home welcome to the fish fourm but i dont know what to say i hope he loves his home


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. You don't have to use bottled water, tap water will be fine, with water conditioner in it. Its kind of hard to tell how old a betta is but if it is pretty big, compared to others and the fins are pretty long then its probably at least a year old. I'm glad you're getting him a heater.I have no idea what the black dots could be. It would help if you could post a picture.


----------



## mollis (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks! And yes I will post a picture once my camera has charged up.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

welcome! aw, i bet he's so much happier now that you saved him. and the little black dots might actually be markings, my little girl has black dots on her fins. i cant wait to see a picture of him


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It could just be normal markings. My CT boy has black dots on his fins and always has, pretty design too!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It depends. I'm clueless when it comes to the dots.

For the age: Most bettas in petstores are 6-8 months old. The larger flashier bettas are older. Let's just say he's about 7 months old ;P
You didn't buy the grandpa:they all look like that because they're soooo sick


----------

